
Want to keep the 3.5mm audio jack? Star this project - dvd-darias
https://github.com/dvddarias/keep-android-3.5mm-jack
======
chrislaco
Kinda of a moot point. AS Android phones have already started the move to
USB-C, there are already USB-C headphones coming out. Like on the HTC10 for
example.

